# CE Week's 2nd Screen Summit



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been selected to be on a panel of experts at CE Week's NYC convention. In particular, I will be a speaker for the Smart TV panel during the Second Screen Summit on June 27th 2013.

The 2nd screen summit is being held at the world famous Chelsea Clearview theater located at 260 W 23rd St New York, NY

http://www.2ndscreensociety.com/nyc2013/files/2009/07/Clearview-cinema.jpg

I share the panel with:

- Jeanette Howe – Specialty Electronics Nationwide executive director

- Tom Campbell – Los Angeles-area Video & Audio Center corporate director and spokesman

- Robert Zohn – Scarsdale, N.Y.-based Value Electronics president

- Ben Arnold – NPD Group industry analysis director

- Tamaryn Pratt – Quixel Research principal

- Tim Alessi, LG Electronics new product development director

The panel will be moderated by Greg Tarr, TWICE executive editor.

Looking forward to seeing fellow industry colleges and a/v enthusiasts at the conference.

-Robert


----------

